# new to CNC world



## stillakid (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi ya'll

I am new to this forum and to CNC routing. I am looking for a CNC router that can cut 4'x4' minimum wood. I have been given $7k to try to find a good reliable machine. All suggestions appreciated I am in the process of starting a 501-3c company making rocking horses and other things for under-privileged kids and maybe hospitals. I have worked with power tools for 30 years making simple things like the rocking horse. I have worked with kids (ages 11 thru 18) for more than 40 years, Scout Master for 12 and youth minister for 21.

Oh my name is Jerry Reeves and I am 68 tomorrow


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome to the forum Jerry. We have quite a few members who are knowledgeable about CNC routers but I am not one of them. Hopefully some of them will join in.


----------



## subtleaccents (Nov 5, 2011)

Happy Birthday Jerry!

And welcome to the forum. I have had CNC machines since 1995 and never looked back. I wish I never waited as long as I did to make my first purchase.

Good luck on your search. Don't rush into a purchase. There are many machines to select from.

JT


----------



## 4DThinker (Feb 16, 2014)

Hi Jerry, and welcome to this site.

I have a CNC Shark (24"x24") as well as a larger Probotix Meteor CNC (25" x 50") and rarely find a need for a larger machine. Both are under $5k, and easily within your budget. Probotix will even make you a larger (36" x 50") version for another $300ish, and you'll still be under $5k. 

If you plan on cutting from mostly 4x8 plywood or MDF sheets then of course a 48" x 97" machine will be preferable, but it'll be difficult to find one under $10k. 

Be sure and allow for software and a PC. The Sharks come with software (VCarve and Cut3D) but not a PC. Probotix machines come with a (Linux) PC and controller software (LinuxCNC), but not any software to create and toolpath your designs with. Both machines expect you to add the router to them. 

If you have CAD experience then running a CNC isn't much of a stretch. If you don't, then expect a long learning period. Vectric (makers of Vcarve) have a vast and free array of teaching videos for their software, and I highly recommend them. 

4D


----------



## stillakid (Jul 26, 2014)

*thanks 4d*

I will look into those. I do not have G-code experience, but I though there were software out there that would convert drawings to G-code. I do have software development experience (40 years) just not in G-code

Jerry


----------



## fixtureman (Jul 5, 2012)

Take look at the shopbot forum and machines. Go to Vectric and download their trial versions and tutorials to get started doing design for the CNC. Ask lots of questions and see if you can visit a shop with a CNC. you can post on the Shopbot forum to see one running. I am from Ohio and would like to show you what mine an do.


----------



## Ronnieman55 (Jul 8, 2010)

*Good getting started machine*



stillakid said:


> Hi ya'll
> 
> I am new to this forum and to CNC routing. I am looking for a CNC router that can cut 4'x4' minimum wood. I have been given $7k to try to find a good reliable machine. All suggestions appreciated I am in the process of starting a 501-3c company making rocking horses and other things for under-privileged kids and maybe hospitals. I have worked with power tools for 30 years making simple things like the rocking horse. I have worked with kids (ages 11 thru 18) for more than 40 years, Scout Master for 12 and youth minister for 21.
> 
> Oh my name is Jerry Reeves and I am 68 tomorrow


Hello Jerry,
Sounds like it will be a lot of fun for you. I do a little work for the Providence Children's Museum on occasion and really enjoy making the parts and puzzles for the kids to enjoy.
Anyway, I have had an EZ-Router since 2006 and really like the machine. It is dependable and more than accurate enough for the kinds of projects you will be doing.
The folks at EZ-Router in Tyler TX are very helpful in getting you set up and running.
It's all been good for me.
Also, there are many groups and forums full of helpful folks on the net to assist with the CNC learning curve if you need it.
I use Mach III which came with my machine, and I really like it.
Good luck on your hunt. I spent about 9 months researching machines and their capabilities and learning about things like work clamping techniques, dust collection, etc.
Have a great one....


----------



## stillakid (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks fixtureman I will do that.


----------



## stillakid (Jul 26, 2014)

what size machine do you have? If don't mind what price did you pay. I understand that it has been awhile since you got yours but a range would be nice. None of the web site post prices and I do not want all the companies calling or e-mailing me.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Welcome to the forum.

Since you need a 4'x4' cutting area and you have a small budget you might want to consider building your own machine. 

I originally built a Joescnc 4'x4' machine for about $2000 not including software. The price can go quite a bit higher depending on modifications you choose. Partial kits are available.

CNCrouter parts also offers a series of kits in your price range. Expect to spend $5k-$7K including software.

Here is a link to my build story. Warp Drive Project Story. - THE MAKERS GUIDE.

Link to JoesCNC Welcome to Joe'sCNC.com

Link to CNC Router Parts CNCRouterParts

If you need any help or want to talk about CNC feel free to contact me via PM. I have helped a lot of folks get started.

Bill


----------



## stillakid (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks Bill but I am trying to get up and running before Christmas so that I can switch to using the CNC router to make more rockers. I am afraid that trying to make my own and learning the new software will take me well past the time I have left.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

In that case I suggest you consider increasing your budget and getting either a Camaster Stinger II. Cost is right around $10K including computer and software. You won't find a sturdier machine in that price range.

Or you could go with a Shopbot Buddy for approximately the same amount. But you must buy a computer to go with it. 

Bill


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Here is an example of a used Shopbot. I used Search All Junk - Ever wanted to search multiple classifieds sites at once? 
to find it.

https://raleigh.craigslist.org/tls/4599379065.html

Bill


----------



## stillakid (Jul 26, 2014)

some people have sent me private messages on this, and I have tried to respond but this forum will not let me until I have 10 post. This is number 6


----------



## stillakid (Jul 26, 2014)

*thanks i am looking*



bgriggs said:


> In that case I suggest you consider increasing your budget and getting either a Camaster Stinger II. Cost is right around $10K including computer and software. You won't find a sturdier machine in that price range.
> 
> Or you could go with a Shopbot Buddy for approximately the same amount. But you must buy a computer to go with it.
> 
> Bill


Thanks Bill I have been looking at the Camaster, They are about 1 hour away from where I live. I am going to the IWF here in Atlanta the end of the month. I am hoping I can compare a lot of machines and maybe get a demo. That is the way I have brought many of my bigger tools


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Your welcome. 

I also saw this one on Facebook.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Bunx-Custom-Bed-Design/240590482641036

Bill


----------

